
How to Change the tech gender ratio - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/how-to-change-the-tech-gender-ratio-775a1977bf1f#.if7n6b1ii
======
noir_lord
I'm in favour of creating a level playing field between men and women in tech
(and any other X/Y you want to compare) but creating a level playing field and
a lot of these measures don't seem (to me) to be the same thing.

Though in fairness this list is better than most I've seen.

------
mdorazio
Finally a good article discussing actual possible solutions instead of just
reiterating the problem. I'll be adding some of these to a presentation I'm
working on for this topic.

One thing the article implies but doesn't explicitly say: stop relying on
hiring friends of your early employees. Chances are, your white/asian male
engineers know predominantly other white/asian male engineers, so you end up
not making any progress on the diversity front.

~~~
DinahDavis
Yes exactly! Don't just hire friends. Go and find people in other networks and
you will add diversity into your workplace!

